# Reversible figure



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2011)

Look at this image for a few moments. Do you see it change?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 1, 2011)

I feel like Picasso...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 1, 2011)

This weirded me out. LOL.


----------

